# permanent White noise with realtek



## shuttle

HI,
Im using my boombox that is in good shape as speakers. At first I couldnt record and found that I had to enable the stereo mix device to record with vista. I did that and can record fine. The problem is that now I hear a permanent white noise that is quite loud. Its there even when I unplug the microphone and it even stays after ive dissabled the speakers and cant play sound. I thought it was a driver problem so i downloaded the latest. that didnt seem to help.
any suggestions?


----------



## Zatharus

How do you have your speakers/boombox connected to the computer?

Does the issue go away when you mute the computer's audio?  Do you hear the same noise when you plug in headphones to either the boombox or directly to the computer?


----------



## shuttle

hi,
when i mute the computers audio the white noise leaves. When I plug in headphones the white noise is still there an i simply have a a cord from my computer pluged into the line in port on my speaker.


----------



## Zatharus

Are you plugging your headphones into your boom box or into the computer?


----------



## shuttle

directly into the computer- the same port that i plug my boombox into. The white noise persists..


----------



## Zatharus

OK.  Do you see any hardware or driver conflicts in the Device Manager?

Do you have a USB audio device or headset that you can plug in?  If so, do you still hear white noise through the USB device?


----------



## shuttle

hi, 
I uninstalled the device (realtek audio) and reinstalled it with the drivers. For now the white noise is barely heard so as long as I dont change things it should stay that way! thanks.


----------



## Zatharus

Strange...

Well, I'm glad it's tolerable for you now.  It sounds like there is some sort of open audio input that is causing the problem then.  You may want to try muting all inputs.


----------

